# Kramer/ Top Chef



## WildBoar (Jan 2, 2013)

Kramer is on Top Chef right now, and they are having a sharpening challenge!


----------



## mindbender (Jan 2, 2013)

And the winner gets one of his 8" customs. They've priced it at $4000.

I saw him and went "Holy ****!" and the GF said "who's that?" She's so silly.

My question is: When is Hoss (DT) going to be called on? Only seems right to call Eric Clapton up on stage if Eddie VH was invited first.


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

I posted this in it but yeah mika got a bad ass knife I think Sheldon should have got it he seems to be the knife nut this season


----------



## chinacats (Jan 2, 2013)

mindbender said:


> And the winner gets one of his 8" customs. They've priced it at $4000.
> 
> I saw him and went "Holy ****!" and the GF said "who's that?" She's so silly.
> 
> My question is: When is Hoss (DT) going to be called on? Only seems right to call Eric Clapton up on stage if Eddie VH was invited first.



Someone once asked Clapton what it was like to be the world's best guitarist...he said you'd have to ask Jorma. Off topic, but somewhat relevant?


----------



## mindbender (Jan 3, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Someone once asked Clapton what it was like to be the world's best guitarist...he said you'd have to ask Jorma. Off topic, but somewhat relevant?



Oof. That's a very obscure reference to Jorma Kaukonen, who used to play with Jefferson Airplane. Although I've played guitar for over 18+ years (now retired), I wouldn't say that Jorma would be in my top 100 of all guitar players.

Totally off-topic. Eddie is still God to me. Here's the footage that I took from their last tour (with DLR) in Vegas: My favorite guitarist opened the concert with my favorite song: Unchained


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 3, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Someone once asked Clapton what it was like to be the world's best guitarist...he said you'd have to ask Jorma. Off topic, but somewhat relevant?


I believe he said Trey Anastasio...


----------



## jmforge (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL. Or he might have said similar things about BB King, Duane Allman, Peter Green or Paul Kossoff, but the fact of the matter is that Jimi was probably the only guy who ever scared the bejeesus out of him.


WiscoNole said:


> I believe he said Trey Anastasio...


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2013)

WiscoNole said:


> I believe he said Trey Anastasio...



Relevant Trey lyrics:

My friend my friend, He's got a knife
A statement from his former life
When he was easy but alone
Beside him was an empty throne
But what of silver silken blade
Afixed his gaze, his features stayed
Grasps the handle, clips the cable
One steps up, sits at his table
My friend my friend, He's got a knife


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 3, 2013)

I love blueberries.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up

[video]http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/videos/behind-the-kitchen-door-kramer-knives[/video] 
[video]http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/videos/cant-cut-paper[/video]


----------



## mindbender (Jan 3, 2013)

mpukas said:


> Thanks for the heads-up
> 
> [video]http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-10/videos/behind-the-kitchen-door-kramer-knives[/video]



Good video. I was starting to wonder where Bob was going with his story, but a good one.


----------

